# Traynor DarkHorse 1x12 Cab



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a Marshall Origin 20 combo that would benefit from an extension cabinet.
While looking for a not-too-expensive solution I came across Traynor DarkHorse DHX12 cab that sells for 429 CAD new and has a Celestion Greenback G12M25 speaker.
Any pros or cons I should know about?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Pros everything but resale
Cons resale


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> Pros everything but resale
> Cons resale


So cons only for those who waste time on exchanging gear and forget about playing?
Wait a minute .. I am one of them for sure 
Thanks!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Check for used ones, you can get that cab for a lot cheaper than that.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The DH cabs are convertible with a removable panel on the back.

I have the 1x12 and the 2x12. 
The 1x12 was used with my YGL1 for the band rig.

I did swap out all of the speakers though, not that the GBs were bad, just curiousity.
Good cabs, I'd recommend them. Buy used if possible, for surre.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ive been looking for a long while for a nice 12" extension speaker cabinet.

Finally found a dark horse extension cabinet for sale a few days ago ,only a few blocks from my place on kijiji.
Love it....love it....love it.

perfect size, great solid construction and it can be closed or open back. 
Mine didn't come with the back panel for the open/closed part but I'll be making one soon enough.

I guess that price you may want to pay for one is a factor....certainly the " new " price is a bit high...
Seen a few used in the 300 dollar range. I dont have the heart to tell you how much I paid for mine but it was well below 300 bucks.
Bottom line....the cabinet is great....what you may want to pay for one is the question.

Before I found my dark horse, I was keeping an eye out for a Bass 12" speaker combo amp.
The bass part is because they tend to be stronger cabinets and the make didn't matter to me at all cause I was going to tear out the "head" portion and just use the cabinet.
Some of these amps go for under 100 dollars. I though it was a good option since I already had a speaker waiting for a cabinet.
anyways....here is my my "new" used cabinet.
G.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

YaReMi said:


> So cons only for those who waste time on exchanging gear and forget about playing?
> Wait a minute .. I am one of them for sure
> Thanks!


That's only a con if you buy new, if you find a used one that is also a pro!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good cabs. Shop used.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2019)

There's one with a Celestion G12T-75 for $200 in Oshawa.
Traynor darkhorse 1x12 speaker cab | Amps & Pedals | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

sulphur said:


> The DH cabs are convertible with a removable panel on the back.
> 
> I have the 1x12 and the 2x12.
> The 1x12 was used with my YGL1 for the band rig.
> ...


You still have the GBs? I need a 2nd 16 ohm speaker for my Garnet Mach 5.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

This thread has me thinking about buying one to use with my AC15 along with its internal speaker to make it a 2x12.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

mrmatt1972 said:


> You still have the GBs? I need a 2nd 16 ohm speaker for my Garnet Mach 5.


No, sorry Matt, they're long gone. 
I think that we swapped out two speakers at one time a while ago, two GBs for a couple of Jensens.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't forget that L&M sell used gear and they can check which stores in the area may have a used or older rental cab for sale.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

NB_Terry said:


> Don't forget that L&M sell used gear and they can check which stores in the area may have a used or older rental cab for sale.


This is how I got a H&K TM112 for $249. Looks brand new. Almost $200 off. I don't even think they charge shipping from a store to store transfer, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Damn, the 1x12 isn't wide enough for my AC15 to sit on. I'll have to look into the 2x12 version or the Vox 2x12 (less likely to find those used than the Traynor ones though).

ETA: I just called L&M. As expected, there are no Vox cabs available used. There are 32 Traynor 2x12s available with the cheapest being $395 (original price $599). If I am going to put out $400 to get a cab I might as well just sell the AC15 and add a couple of hundred dollars to what I get for that and just get a used AC30.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> You still have the GBs? I need a 2nd 16 ohm speaker for my Garnet Mach 5.


is this similar to what you are looking for?
G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

@YaReMi Jaremi, I have a loaded Boogie Thiele cab that you can have for less than that. I'd be shocked if it wasn't a much better cab. It's old and has seen some use but it sounds great. I won't ship it but you know where i live 

You're certainly welcome to try it if you're back in London some time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2019)

Well, I'll throw mine out here too.
I have something on kijiji if you'd like to know more.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

davetcan said:


> @YaReMi Jaremi, I have a loaded Boogie Thiele cab that you can have for less than that. I'd be shocked if it wasn't a much better cab. It's old and has seen some use but it sounds great. I won't ship it but you know where i live
> 
> You're certainly welcome to try it if you're back in London some time.


I LOVE my Boogie Thiele cab. Probably my favorite 112 cab (that doesn't get used enough because it's loaded with an extremely heavy EVM12L). But that combination of cab and speaker is a punch to the solar plexus in a tiny package.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Don't rule out the Traynor YCX12.

It's the companion cab for the YCV combos and are solid built and can be found cheap on the used market. 



Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> is this similar to what you are looking for?
> G.
> View attachment 244138


Yup


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Well, I'll throw mine out here too.
> I have something on kijiji if you'd like to know more.



Do tell.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

colchar said:


> Do tell.


And ...?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh snap !

Traynor Dark Horse 212 cabinet | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2019)

YaReMi said:


> And ...?


PM'd


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Is there a significant build quality difference between the Traynor cass and let's say a Mesa?

The Traynor cabs have quality speakers (GBs or V30s) full plywood construction, Made in Canada and are cheaper then Mesa both new and used with similar specs. Where is the cost difference going? Honest question.

There was a 2x12 DH cab on Edmonton kijiji a few days ago for $250. Told the guy I would take it but it was gone by that time.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

SG rocker. That's the one I was talking about. It's sold.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sillyak said:


> Is there a significant build quality difference between the Traynor cass and let's say a Mesa?
> 
> The Traynor cabs have quality speakers (GBs or V30s) full plywood construction, Made in Canada and are cheaper then Mesa both new and used with similar specs. Where is the cost difference going? Honest question.
> 
> There was a 2x12 DH cab on Edmonton kijiji a few days ago for $250. Told the guy I would take it but it was gone by that time.


As for the standard Mesa cabs I doubt there's much difference. The Thiele cabs are a completely different animal though.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The one thing I will say about Mesa cabs - they are built air-tight. Removing a back panel can be an hour long job, they are so tightly assembled. So they do have a high level of precision in their construction, but I suspect it is basically the same materials.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Removing the back on a Dark Horse cab takes some effort. They are tight fitting, well built cabs. I have tried several different speakers in both the 112 and 212 cabs, numerous times. They sound very good. Surprisingly, the back panel takes just as much effort to pull off the fifth time, as it did the first time.

They can easily handle a 100 Watt amp when a 100 Watt or larger speaker are employed. No buzz, squeaks, or rattles. Not bad for a cab designed for 25 Watts.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thiele cabs are front loaded, makes life so much easier. Never understood why more cabs aren't designed this way.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

I found a used 1x12 DarkHorse cab at the Pickering LMcQ. Should be here later this week.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

SG-Rocker said:


> Don't rule out the Traynor YCX12.
> 
> It's the companion cab for the YCV combos and are solid built and can be found cheap on the used market.
> 
> ...


If those still use the 70/80 speakers I'd avoid them. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> If those still use the 70/80 speakers I'd avoid them.
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


They come loaded with a Vintage 30.

I'm running a G12H-75 Creamback in it with great results. The combo has a G12M-65 Creamback FWIW.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

SG-Rocker said:


> They come loaded with a Vintage 30.
> 
> I'm running a G12H-75 Creamback in it with great results. The combo has a G12M-65 Creamback FWIW.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Cool. I'll keep my eye out then. I've been looking for a 1x12 or 2x12 lately. Price has to be right though. Definatly a want vs a need. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Tone Chaser said:


> Removing the back on a Dark Horse cab takes some effort. They are tight fitting, well built cabs. I have tried several different speakers in both the 112 and 212 cabs, numerous times. They sound very good. Surprisingly, the back panel takes just as much effort to pull off the fifth time, as it did the first time.
> 
> They can easily handle a 100 Watt amp when a 100 Watt or larger speaker are employed. No buzz, squeaks, or rattles. Not bad for a cab designed for 25 Watts.


Please explain why it's so hard to pull off the back panel?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

MarkM said:


> Please explain why it's so hard to pull off the back panel?


Just a very tight fit with perhaps a little sticky residue around the screw holes that oozed out during original assembly in the build process. It helps to keep vibrations and rattles down to a minimum.

I use a one inch wide putty knife/scraper, and carefully apply pressure after I slip fit the knife around the back. A faster method is to also first remove the input plate screws and plate. It gives a much better place to grab and pull, while using your thumb on the same hand, to applying pressure to the edge of the cab box. There is a lot of resistance, so careful not to rip the wire harness. It just kind of pops open. (I might be thinking about the DH112 cab, because the plate is in the upper corner, close to the edge. Can’t remember where it was on the 212, but I think I used the input plate opening on it to pull as well.)


----------

